# Colorado fireline



## Rakoprtr (Jun 27, 2012)

Not sure where to post this but is there anyone up there cutting fire lines if so do u guys have a pic or someone for volenters to get ahold of


----------



## Gologit (Jun 27, 2012)

I don't think they're looking for any volunteers for the fire lines.


----------



## slowp (Jun 27, 2012)

You have to go through a week or more of training, and then qualify by walking 3 miles with 40 pounds on your back in 45 minutes or less. 

You can't just sign up anymore.


----------



## Rakoprtr (Jun 27, 2012)

Seem like it would be easy enough I can ruck 12 miles in 2hrs and 17 min with 65 lbs but if there not lookin go volenters guess that don't help much I tries


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 28, 2012)

I don't know how many of you follow wildland fire but I have never seen anything like this. 47 large fires including a 400 acre fire in Hawaii.

Active Fire Mapping Program

Oh and spot weather at Waldo canyon was 93o and 8% humidity!


----------



## Metals406 (Jun 28, 2012)

Cody got called out today to a fire here in MT -- forecast shows extreme heat and dry for us fer the next three months.


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 28, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Cody got called out today to a fire here in MT -- forecast shows extreme heat and dry for us fer the next three months.



I ran into the Cal Fire Captain who trained me and wrote my contract 2 weeks ago in Costco. She told me to double check my gear and get ready to head to timber country. All the models point to extreme conditions for northern California once the humidity starts to drop in a month or so. Time will tell.


----------



## GASoline71 (Jun 28, 2012)

Rakoprtr said:


> Seem like it would be easy enough I can ruck 12 miles in 2hrs and 17 min with 65 lbs but if there not lookin go volenters guess that don't help much I tries



I've never understood why ANYBODY would think that working a fire line, or being a Hot Shot is easy. You might be able to haul gear... but the fire line is a whole new ball game.

Gary


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 28, 2012)

Conditions can be harsh, the hours are long, endurance is paramount.


----------



## Gologit (Jun 28, 2012)

GASoline71 said:


> I've never understood why ANYBODY would think that working a fire line, or being a Hot Shot is easy. You might be able to haul gear... but the fire line is a whole new ball game.
> 
> Gary



Yup.


----------



## GASoline71 (Jun 28, 2012)

Watchin' too many episodes of "Axemen"...

Gary


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 28, 2012)

GASoline71 said:


> I've never understood why ANYBODY would think that working a fire line, or being a Hot Shot is easy. You might be able to haul gear... but the fire line is a whole new ball game.
> 
> Gary



Weren't you in the Navy? Yeah figures. Why walk when you can sail? (JK)


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 28, 2012)

BTW there was something like 350 structures destroyed by fire in the last few days in the Colorado Springs area alone.


----------



## GASoline71 (Jun 28, 2012)

2dogs said:


> Weren't you in the Navy? Yeah figures. Why walk when you can sail? (JK)



I was mang! 20 years of delivering planes, bombs, and Marines on target. 

Gary


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks for delivering those Marines. I imagine some Navy man will be delivering my son to A-stan before too long.


----------



## GASoline71 (Jun 28, 2012)

My first ship was an Amphibious Assualt Ship. We were the first ship to delpoy Marines When Operation Desert Shield Turned to Operation Desert Storm. I was stationed on that scow for 4 years... made 2 deployments to the Persian Gulf on it. 

Gary


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 28, 2012)

GASoline71 said:


> My first ship was an Amphibious Assualt Ship. We were the first ship to delpoy Marines When Operation Desert Shield Turned to Operation Desert Storm. I was stationed on that scow for 4 years... made 2 deployments to the Persian Gulf on it.
> 
> Gary



Thanks for your service!


----------



## Rakoprtr (Jun 28, 2012)

I never said working it would be easy I meant the test would be easy as far as working it goes I like the suck loved when I was deployed more than bieng here actually long hours in a dangerous environment is right up my alley ESP if I'm helping someone in the process I'm sure it's not for everyone I was just trying to volenteer since it seems like they could use the help but apperntly I can't I tried


----------



## forestryworks (Jun 28, 2012)

Rakoprtr said:


> I never said working it would be easy I meant the test would be easy as far as working it goes I like the suck loved when I was deployed more than bieng here actually long hours in a dangerous environment is right up my alley ESP if I'm helping someone in the process I'm sure it's not for everyone I was just trying to volenteer since it seems like they could use the help but apperntly I can't I tried



Try your local volunteer fire department if you want to volunteer. You need experience anyways.

Alternatively, you could be an AD firefighter, but you still have to take the pack test and take S-130/190 courses and do paperwork that never ends and keep accurate records. Then you gotta find someone willing to hire you. All the places around me are cutting back on their AD hiring and using that money for the full time and seasonals.

The pack test is easy, but only if you're used to walking a mile in 14 minutes or less, consistently for three miles with a 45 pound pack on. There is no running or jogging allowed.


----------



## Sport Faller (Jun 28, 2012)

forestryworks said:


> Try your local volunteer fire department if you want to volunteer. You need experience anyways.
> 
> Alternatively, you could be an AD firefighter, but you still have to take the pack test and take S-130/190 courses and do paperwork that never ends and keep accurate records. Then you gotta find someone willing to hire you. All the places around me are cutting back on their AD hiring and using that money for the full time and seasonals.
> 
> The pack test is easy, but only if you're used to walking a mile in 14 minutes or less, consistently for three miles with a 45 pound pack on. *There is no running or jogging allowed*.



Really? that seems kindof wierd, I guess a guy's gotta channel his inner mall/power walker :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 29, 2012)

Believe it or not there is no physical agility test for hired equipment vendors except for deploying a practice fire shelter. Most of the people in the required safety classes I have taken over the years are in their 50s and older. The women tend to be the oldest and roundest. Being of the round nature myself I hope I can get away with that statement without challenge. I think many of the vendors could not walk 3 miles even without a pack. Almost everyone is member of a vehicle based resource such as a dozer, water tender, or a runner. We fallers have to walk the most. 

Training starts around January/February for vendors. In Cali call your local Cal Fire unit or USFS office and ask about the Hired Equipment Vendor program. You can also visit fire.ca.gov and search Cal Fire's web site. Be prepared to invest $1,500.00 for gear and another $1,500.00 for a radio. You may never turn a wheel.


----------



## Rakoprtr (Jun 29, 2012)

2dogs said:


> Believe it or not there is no physical agility test for hired equipment vendors except for deploying a practice fire shelter. Most of the people in the required safety classes I have taken over the years are in their 50s and older. The women tend to be the oldest and roundest. Being of the round nature myself I hope I can get away with that statement without challenge. I think many of the vendors could not walk 3 miles even without a pack. Almost everyone is member of a vehicle based resource such as a dozer, water tender, or a runner. We fallers have to walk the most.
> 
> Training starts around January/February for vendors. In Cali call your local Cal Fire unit or USFS office and ask about the Hired Equipment Vendor program. You can also visit fire.ca.gov and search Cal Fire's web site. Be prepared to invest $1,500.00 for gear and another $1,500.00 for a radio. You may never turn a wheel.



Thank u that was the response I was looking for I have the radios but will prob have to pay a coule hundred to get the new freq programmed in also gonna need to invest in the gear again thank u for the response I was looking fer


----------



## forestryworks (Jun 29, 2012)

Sport Faller said:


> Really? that seems kindof wierd, I guess a guy's gotta channel his inner mall/power walker :hmm3grin2orange:



I'm joining the old folks in their morning power strolls at Wally World :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Gologit (Jun 29, 2012)

forestryworks said:


> I'm joining the old folks in their morning power strolls at Wally World :hmm3grin2orange:



Do you give them a head start?


----------



## forestryworks (Jun 29, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Do you give them a head start?



A half a cup of coffee head start.


----------



## Sport Faller (Jun 29, 2012)

forestryworks said:


> A half a cup of coffee head start.



We need video of you walking up and down the line of mall walkers giving em the Gunny Hitower :wink2:


----------



## GASoline71 (Jun 29, 2012)

2dogs said:


> Thanks for your service!



You betcha mang!

Gary


----------



## slowp (Jun 30, 2012)

Rakoprtr said:


> I never said working it would be easy I meant the test would be easy as far as working it goes I like the suck loved when I was deployed more than bieng here actually long hours in a dangerous environment is right up my alley ESP if I'm helping someone in the process I'm sure it's not for everyone I was just trying to volenteer since it seems like they could use the help but apperntly I can't I tried



The name of the game is to NOT be in very much danger. If things are unsafe, you pull out. 

It isn't fun when you notice the crewbosses and division boss whispering and looking extremely worried.
And you suddenly realize, there isn't enough room to deploy the shake and bakes...


----------



## forestryworks (Jul 1, 2012)

Rakoprtr said:


> I never said working it would be easy I meant the test would be easy as far as working it goes I like the suck loved when I was deployed more than bieng here actually long hours in a dangerous environment is right up my alley ESP if I'm helping someone in the process I'm sure it's not for everyone I was just trying to volenteer since it seems like they could use the help but apperntly I can't I tried



Read up on the South Canyon Fire to make sure you really wanna do wildland firefighting. Cast any and all romantic notions and heroic glory aside; they don't belong on the fireline.

Another volunteer fire option is to contact The Nature Conservancy. But again, you gotta take the required training and the Pack Test.

There is more to fire than smoke and flames.


----------



## slowp (Jul 1, 2012)

forestryworks said:


> Read up on the South Canyon Fire to make sure you really wanna do wildland firefighting. Cast any and all romantic notions and heroic glory aside; they don't belong on the fireline.



I need to read that. I know one of the survivors. He doesn't say anything about it.


----------



## 2dogs (Jul 1, 2012)

You might want to read "Young Men and Fire" by Norman MacLean also or better yet first. My wifes aunt was the USFS dispatcher that sent the crews to Storm King.


----------



## forestryworks (Jul 1, 2012)

slowp said:


> I need to read that. I know one of the survivors. He doesn't say anything about it.



If you don't have a copy, you're welcome to borrow mine.



2dogs said:


> "Young Men and Fire" by Norman MacLean



That is good as well. But he sure did take the long way around in telling the story compared to John.

Both Storm King Mountain and Mann Gulch were eerily similar.


----------



## slowp (Jul 1, 2012)

2dogs said:


> You might want to read "Young Men and Fire" by Norman MacLean also or better yet first. My wifes aunt was the USFS dispatcher that sent the crews to Storm King.



I read that one a while ago. A couple of months ago I read the book about the 1910 fires. The Big Burn?
I think I probably had great uncles and a grandpa involved in that one. They made some money fighting fire in the early days. That's the Scandihoovian Cowboy side of the family--E. Warshingtonians. :biggrin:


----------



## forestryworks (Jul 1, 2012)

slowp said:


> I read that one a while ago. A couple of months ago I read the book about the 1910 fires. The Big Burn?
> I think I probably had great uncles and a grandpa involved in that one. They made some money fighting fire in the early days. That's the Scandihoovian Cowboy side of the family--E. Warshingtonians. :biggrin:



The Big Burn was a great book!


----------



## slowp (Jul 1, 2012)

Our library has the other. I'll put in a request. It's a tiny library, but you can get books via the computer.


----------



## slowp (Jul 4, 2012)

Something new. 

Guns blamed for starting wildfires in parched West | Local News | The Seattle Times


----------



## forestryworks (Jul 4, 2012)

slowp said:


> Something new.
> 
> Guns blamed for starting wildfires in parched West | Local News | The Seattle Times



Seen that happen more than once here. 

However, I'm willing to bet target-shootin'-sparked fires account for less than 2% of all wildfires; about like lightning.

But then again, 98% of "wild" fires are human caused.


----------



## slowp (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm reading the Storm King book. Even though I'm not very far into it, I am finding it to be disturbing. I remember coming into work the morning after and the FMO telling me that a crew from R6 had been burned over and people killed. That crew had been on standby on our AZ forest the week before. I tried to meet up with them, but failed. I was going to offer to ferry them around town.

I was trying to call a friend who was married to a guy on the crew, and finally got through to find out he'd made it. 

What a horrible day it was. 

I'll read on knowing it will depress me.


----------



## floyd (Jul 20, 2012)

Never did like fighting fire. Good money but hard on the body.

Had the biggest fire in the country bout 10yrs ago up the road from me. we do not have tamarack soil but some of you know what a dirt road is like thru soil like that. Road was 1.5' of that about 3 mi above my place. 

I could have lived quite well without that 15min of fame.

I survived. the ground is planted. Salvage took a year.


----------

